# Lafuma recliners wanted, when does 2nd hand become exp????



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I can buy 2 lafuma recliners brand new & have them delivered to Ireland for £170. It's a lot of money. Second hand, I would hope to have 2 of them, in really good condition, delivered, for half that price. Any more than half price, you have to start thinking about stretching to the brand new price. Royal mail delivery is max £21. This values each 2nd hand recliner at £30. Having been looking at ebay for the last 6 weeks, people are seeking £40 per chair but are not attracting any bids.[

So if you have 2 for sale, perhaps we can do business

Phil*


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Just check your figures for Royal Mail- the max weight that can be sent outside UK is 2 kgs; this means that you need to use a courier such as DHL,TNT etc


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Hymervanman said:


> Just check your figures for Royal Mail- the max weight that can be sent outside UK is 2 kgs; this means that you need to use a courier such as DHL,TNT etc


this was the figure quoted to me by someone who said they could send it by royal mail courier. perhaps they should have said or courier


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you are valuing them a bit low at £30 each looking at what they ARE selling for on eBay:

£82 for two (collect only)

£62 for one (+£14 P&P)

£58 for one (plus £14 P&P)

£56.70 for one (plus £14.70 P&P)

£120 for two collect only


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pick some new ones up next time you pass Calais, get them from their factory shop.

tony


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Addie said:


> I think you are valuing them a bit low at £30 each looking at what they ARE selling for on eBay:
> 
> £82 for two (collect only)
> 
> ...


If you look at the currect offers on ebay, you will see that they are all seeking $40 and none are getting any bids. Perhaps you were selective in your choices......!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

philbre said:


> If you look at the currect offers on ebay, you will see that they are all seeking $40 and none are getting any bids. Perhaps you were selective in your choices......!


Not at all selective Phil - I just viewed completed items to see what they have actually been selling for not current items which could still attract bids before the end.

You van view the FULL list here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/csc/i.html?_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=Lafuma&_sop=15

The ones you mention for circa £40 with no bids which have been re-listed several times are in fact *broken* as they are listed as "For parts or not working" :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120984097694
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120984097863
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120984098085

(again, full list here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Lafuma recliner&_sop=15)

I'm sorry - but £30 won't buy you a broken chair it seems!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have 2 in green (Sun faded) £60 anyone? collection only.
We decided they are too big and too heavy for our van


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Addie said:


> I'm sorry - but £30 won't buy you a broken chair it seems!





Techno100 said:


> I have 2 in green (Sun faded) £60 anyone? collection only.
> We decided they are too big and too heavy for our van


I stand corrected!! :lol: Bite this mans hand off and send a courior!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*chairs*

Try Altlas Leisure in Manchester.

They had some cracking deals on recently.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Wife said to throw em away :lol:

The two ugly blokes are sitting on them


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

*Lafuma - factory shops*



GEMMY said:


> Pick some new ones up next time you pass Calais, get them from their factory shop.
> tony


You have to go a long way past Calais to get to a Lafuma factory shop.

The nearest is Paris, but we've visited the one at Anneyron way down the Rhone valley south of Lyon. The others are at Gap, Chamonix and Nice.

When the £ was strong against the € they were worth a visit for 'outdoorsy' apparrel, not such good value now. Still worth a visit for chairs or chair spares if you're passing tho'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When did they close the one, in what used to be called Marquesa Avenue,Calais :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.calais-guide.co.uk/shopping/marques-avenue-factory-shopping-mall.html

tony


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Addie said:


> philbre said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the currect offers on ebay, you will see that they are all seeking $40 and none are getting any bids. Perhaps you were selective in your choices......!
> ...


my spirit has just been broken...........

wonder if i can get one on ebay????


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> When did they close the one, in what used to be called Marquesa Avenue,Calais :roll: :wink:
> 
> tony


No idea, but I suspect it was an "outlet", as in Cheshire Oaks et al

Anneyron, is a *factory* off the beaten track but with large shop attached.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to revive this old thread which has probably been done to death but I think I read on here somewhere that Lafuma recliners are just that ie they do not convert very well to a sit up position for eating at a table and some MH's carry two types of chairs as a result. However the photo above, if those are the said recliners, would seem to contradict that, can someone clear this up a bit please.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We find them to be low for sitting at a table. We have put a couple of pillows on them when dining outside, however we often carry a couple of lightweight directors chairs for dining.
We have always found the lafumas to be the best lounging chairs around.
The trouble with them is that it is so easy to fall asleep in them.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We find them to be low for sitting at a table. We have put a couple of pillows on them when dining outside, however we often carry a couple of lightweight directors chairs for dining.
We have always found the lafumas to be the best lounging chairs around.
The trouble with them is that it is so easy to fall asleep in them.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you. Philbre -take note.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hymervanman said:


> Just check your figures for Royal Mail- the max weight that can be sent outside UK is 2 kgs; this means that you need to use a courier such as DHL,TNT etc


You are a long way out ......... the maximum weight for parcels sent anywhere in the world by Royal mail / Parcelforce is 30 kg*. Even though I retired from my full-time job in 2010, I still work as a class-1 driver (part-time) for RM and believe me, many of the parcels I often help unload are a lot more than 2kg.

Where on earth did you pluck 2 kg from ??????????*


----------

